# My Mod with matching finger ring



## Roach100 (9/12/17)

Vaporesso Tarot VTC 200w, OBS Engine RTA, LV LG Chocs, Rust and Regret ring just for the F**k of it coz it happened to match my worn mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro (9/12/17)

What do the ladies think of your finger ring?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG (9/12/17)

Spyro said:


> What do the ladies think of your finger ring?


I have a feeling the space makes all the difference.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Roach100 (9/12/17)

Cum'n now it's not that big


----------



## Roach100 (9/12/17)

Got only less than an inch overlap. My mod can handle it though.


----------



## Raindance (9/12/17)

I guess you have to be 117 years old to understand this conversation. I'm lost. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/12/17)

Those battery wraps 

I hope to god those are ironic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter (10/12/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Those battery wraps
> 
> I hope to god those are ironic.


Never pulse without a battery wrap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (11/12/17)

87hunter said:


> Never pulse without a battery wrap


If the choice is between those and none, I know what I'm choosing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/12/17)

Strontium said:


> If the choice is between those and none, I know what I'm choosing



A matching bag?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Roach100 (12/12/17)

The Gods are vaping this morning in Jozi, it feels like June


----------

